# How to check a used trailer?



## Andy Taylor (Jun 23, 2014)

What are some things to check before buying? How do I check the bearings?

I'm considering buying a used boat or jet ski trailer, and modding it to haul 3, possibly 4 kayaks. 

My other option is to buy the 4' X 8' trailer from Harbor Freight and modding that.

Thanks.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 23, 2014)

There's only a few things that can go wrong with a trailer. First was it used in salt water? Is the frame straight? Check the frame for sever rust damage, tap on the frame with a hammer, Poke it with a screwdriver. 
Do the lights work? If not it's faster and easier to replace the lights and wiring. Go LED.
Check the coupling, Is it a newer style or an older style. The newer ones can be rebuilt all couplings can be replaced.
How do the tires look, good tread, even wear? check the tire date code if they're more then 5 years old they need to be replaced.
Jack the trailer up and spin the wheels, Do they spin freely? make any noise? Grab the wheel and push/pull, is there any excessive play? Pull the hubs and inspect the bearings, races and seals. Inspect the spindles for damage. Inspect the axle for damage/bent. Some trailer have a pre-cambered axles, those will have an upward bend to the middle of the axle. Check the springs, U-bolts, tie plates, shackles, and any other bolts and nuts. 
Check the bunks, rollers, keel rollers, bow stop and winch. Stand behind the trailer and have a friend tow the trailer straight away, does it track straight?
I bought my trailer for $75.00 and put $150.00 more into it.
Check out the web site "Texas kayak fisherman" these guys have done just about everything in the way of trailers for kayaks


----------



## TNtroller (Jun 24, 2014)

What he said. Bout covers it.


----------



## Andy Taylor (Jun 24, 2014)

WOW, is that all? :wink: 

A new one from Harbor Freight looks more inviting after reading that. 

Thanks.


----------



## JoshKeller (Jun 24, 2014)

hook up coupler and saftey chains. plug in lights.

verify lights work.. lift trailer tongue with the jack while attached to hitch ball and make sure its making a good cconnection. drive 15 minutes and feel hubs. they should be cool to warm, nnever hot. 

thats really about all that needs checked if the metal looks good and not corroded, and you just want to make sure it'll make it home.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 24, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=356974#p356974 said:


> Andy Taylor » Tue Jun 24, 2014 9:45 pm[/url]"]WOW, is that all? :wink:
> 
> A new one from Harbor Freight looks more inviting after reading that.
> 
> Thanks.


It really not that bad and should only take an hour. It's pretty easy to tell a POS trailer when you see it.
My brother and I both have small utility trailers, mine is from Sams club his is from Menards. Both have served us well. I did bend the axle in mine by over loading it with mulch. I replaced the axle and added a few leafs with one from an old pop up camper I scraped.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 24, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=356974#p356974 said:


> Andy Taylor » Tue Jun 24, 2014 9:45 pm[/url]"]WOW, is that all? :wink:
> 
> A new one from Harbor Freight looks more inviting after reading that.
> 
> Thanks.


I forgot the safety chains.


----------

